# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Delfest (Academy)

## johnny

Is anyone going (or has been) to the Delfest Academy?  What is it like? (very broad question intended) This will be my first time at any bluegrass camp and I'm really looking forward to it.  I was excited to learn that Ronnie McCoury will be teaching Mando.  Does anyone know what the difference between this and Rockygrass Academy are?  Why do you have to get in a lottery really early for Rockygrass and you can still sign up for Delfest?  It'll be sweet, either way.

Peace

----------


## citycountryguy

RockyGrass has been going on for over a decade, has a great reputation, and fills up quickly.  RockyGrass festival, Telluride (all part of Planet Bluegrass)--even for the festivals you may have to be in a lottery to get tickets...DelFest is fairly new, I think, not as well known, and is in Maryland, not in the beautiful mountains of Colorado...makes a difference as well, I think.

That said, I'm signed up for Delfest, and I'm not a great mando player, just coming out of the gate, really.  I'll look forward to anything, and if it's over my head, I'll just stand back, chop, and be amazed...

----------


## Jeff-Ocean Beach

I attended last year's DelFest Academy and have also attended three of the RockyGrass Academy sessions. I have to say that I was far more impressed with DelFest, mostly due to the fact that I had one teacher only. At the RockyGrass Academy there is a different teacher each day. Just about the time I had figured out the nuances of the instructor then another one took over. At DelFest Academy I had time to get to know my instructor on a very personal basis and it made me feel more comfortable asking questions. I had the chance throughout the week to chat with other classmates that felt the same way. Having one teacher - and one teacher only - really made the difference for me.

----------


## johnny

thanks for the takes guys; i'm even more excited now.  I'm definitely a beginner so I'm hopin there's more people at my level.   just tryin to work on my calluses so I can play all day!

----------


## Jimmyrus

Thanks for sharing the info, I am signed up for the 2011 academy, and I am looking forward to it.  I just saw the lineup, it looks like Del Fest is leaning toward the Telluride style, jam band lineup vs. the traditional Bluegrass.  I have no problem with this, I actually like the fact that it brings some excitement and exposes alot of folks to bluegrass that may not otherwise attend a "traditional" BG Festival.  I am not familiar with many of the bands, so it should be interesting.  As long as it is good music, that respects the traditional BG music, it is a good thing for everyone who loves the music.

When you say you had one instructor, Was that Ronnie McCoury?  I hope I get some instructional time with him, one of my all time favorite Mando Players!

----------


## Jeff Oxley

I attended last year's Academy as well: pinnacle of my picking year, far as I'm concerned.  Not only did Ronnie make it a pleasure, but Rob, Jason, Alan, Ronnie B. and (on Thursday) Del...hell, everybody made it a real blast.  And yes,  I am going back this year for the Academy (and fest as well, obviously)...looking forward big time to it.

----------


## johnny

Just signed up for my 2nd year at the Delfest Academy.  Last year there was a lot of one on one time with Ronnie, which was great.  I think they limited it to 10 students last year and I hope they do the same this year (it says 20, but that would seem like a lot).  Like Jeff said, all the instructors are great and it was also the highlight of my year.  Bluegrass Bandcamp is my happy place.  

What I loved about the bands at Delfest last year was that even if they are not a traditional bluegrass band, they definitely aired on the side of bluegrass.  I love Yonder Mountain, but I've been at some shows where they get pretty funky. At Delfest they bluegrass it up.  Trampled by Turtles is my favorite band, though definitely not bluegrass, but they have some great musicians and really strong song-writing.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

OK Johnny, sorry but I'm a little confused:  In you first post you said that this coming DelFest Academy would be your first bluegrass camp ever, but in the preceeding post you said you just signed up for your 2nd year of the Academy.  Which is it?  Just wonderin'...

----------


## adgefan

> OK Johnny, sorry but I'm a little confused:  In you first post you said that this coming DelFest Academy would be your first bluegrass camp ever, but in the preceeding post you said you just signed up for your 2nd year of the Academy.  Which is it?  Just wonderin'...


First post is from Feb 2010  :Smile:

----------


## johnny

adgefan's got it.  last year was my first bluegrass camp and this year will be my 2nd.  already counting the days.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

DUH!  My bad, Johnny...see you at the Academy, I'm counting too!

----------


## joshungar

Hey guys, 

I can't wait for delfest academy this year.  If its anything like last year it will be awesome. Just stay away from the Whiskey in the evening. Of course before breakfast is fine (sorry for pun). 

I was thinking of trying to get my hands on a bass and see if they will let me spilt my time between Alan and Ronnie. Last year since there were no bass players, Alan taught me for 4 hours on his bass. 

Basically I think I am getting too excited this far in advance, but with Jonney counting down the days in facebook, it seems around the corner. I am local to the area (3 hours away) and will be driving in early Monday morning, so if you need anything let me know.   Find me on facebook to chat.

See everyone there!

josh ungar

----------


## TJe153

Although I will not be attending the Academy, I will be @ Delfest - which was the highlight of my summer last year. Even those who will not attend the Academy, should go to the festival anyway. It was a great time!

Del Yeah!

----------


## johnny

Getting real close now.  I'm glad I signed up in time to spend most of my time with Ronnie, but hopefully will be able to pick some stuff up from Jesse Cobb from the Infamous Stringdusters as well.  Learned a lot from the other people in the class last year, too.  Really looking forward to spending 7 nights immersed in good music with good people!

----------


## Jeff Oxley

I'm gettting pretty jazzed myself, at this point.  One more week!  See yall there (Josh and Jonny, and whoever else), I'll be heading up I-81 from Forest, VA (near Lynchburg) Monday morning, should take about 5 hours or so.  

Full disclosure time: prior to last year's Academy, I had no clue how to play Whiskey Before Breakfast--not sure I'd even heard it.  But that changed pretty quickly--it seemed everywhere I went there were folks jamming to it, and it quickly became a favorite!  Looking forward to learning more.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

Hey Michael (AKA citycountryguy), are you making it to the Academy this year?  NEIGHBOR!

----------


## citycountryguy

No, unfortunately, I can't make it this year.  Wave at the train, pick a tune, and sip a brew for me! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jeff Oxley

Sorry to hear...and while I'm sure there'll be plenty tunes picked and brews sipped, I'm pretty sure I'll be cussing that train, unless it passes by while I'm at those late night jams...

----------


## CrazyMandolin

Will be attending my first Academy and I'm really excited to meet everyone and play some music!

----------


## johnny

Getting excited for the Academy again this year!  Are you going to make it this year Jeff?  Can't wait to Jam there Josh (and everyone else). Don't know how it could be better than last year, but this is my 3rd time, so if it is the charm I'm in for quite a time.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

> Getting excited for the Academy again this year!  Are you going to make it this year Jeff?  Can't wait to Jam there Josh (and everyone else). Don't know how it could be better than last year, but this is my 3rd time, so if it is the charm I'm in for quite a time.


10-4, Johnny, I'll be there...*with bells on* (never quite understood that phrase, but it seems to fit!).

----------


## Rosemary Philips

I wasn't aware of the academy before but, thanks to this post, I looked into it and am now registered! Really looking forward to becoming BFF's with Ronnie MCoury...

----------


## johnny

It's time again to get excited for the Delfest Academy!  If you've never been, now is the time.   This will be my 4th year and it's always the highlight of the year for me.  Ronnie McCoury is a great teacher and a great human being.  Hope to see you all there, especially you Jeff!  And Rosemary, I really hope we didn't scare you off last year and you can make it again.

----------


## brewhead

Looks like to be the best Delfest to date! I just got my tickets and RV pass yesterday!

----------


## johnny

Don Rigsby was just added as a 2nd mando instructor this year!

----------


## Jeff Oxley

> It's time again to get excited for the Delfest Academy!  If you've never been, now is the time.   This will be my 4th year and it's always the highlight of the year for me.  Ronnie McCoury is a great teacher and a great human being.  Hope to see you all there, especially you Jeff!  And Rosemary, I really hope we didn't scare you off last year and you can make it again.


(Wow, not sure how I missed your original post, over a month ago--I'm on the cafe pretty much daily--but...anyway...),

DEFINATELY will be there again this year, Johnny, wouldn't want to miss the highlight of my (festival/instructional) year!  Glad to hear you're gonna make it again, wouldn't be the same w/out you.  And +1 on the recommendation re: the Academy, Ronnie's among the very best teachers, and I'm curious to hear what Don has to bring to the conversation--I'm sure it'll be worthwhile.  One question though: I thought you had been going to the Academy since the first time it was offered, which was actually the 2nd Delfest (2009, if I'm not mistaken--it wasn't offered the for the inaugural Delfest).  My first Academy was in 2010, so this will be my fourth...wouldn't that make this year's Academy YOUR fifth?  

Or maybe it's that early-onset Alzheimer's kicking in again...anyway, good to hear from you!  Rosemary, think you might make it up (or down, as the case may be) this year??

----------


## johnny

Glad you're gonna make it Jeff!  2010 was my first year as well, so it is also my 4th time.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

Gonna give this puppy a little bump...anybody here doing Delfest Academy here (besdies you, Johnny)?  Five more days to go...getting 'cited!

----------


## johnny

It's time again to sign up for Delfest Academy!  This will be my 5th year at The Academy and I'm hoping to make it back as much as possible.  Best camp I've ever been to.  Ronnie can sure pick a tune and the whole camp is worth it just to see the boys pick in the morning.  sign up if you possibly can at delfest dot com    Hope to see you there!

----------


## bohemianbiker

I'm curious how many mandolin players/instructors were there last year, and what the instruction was like (mostly going over tunes?)?  Thx bb

----------


## johnny

Last year there were 20 mandolins with 2 instructors.  The year before there were 11 mandos with one instructor.  We learned a couple tunes, some song intros, how the mandolin fits in a band, how to play guitar/mando duos, some jam etiquette, a small spot on songwriting (though Ronnie Bowman won't be there this year so that probly won't happen) and had a band scramble.  The best part is the late-night jams though.

----------


## johnny

I can't believe there are still spots available for the mandolin at the Delfest Academy.  Sierra Hull is the 2nd mandolin instructor, along with Ronnie McCoury.   This is an incredible Academy and Festival.  You should all make sure to come out!  Hope to see some of the regulars back this year, I really wonder how excited Jeff Oxley is for our 2nd instructor....

----------

